# Pet Ideas?!



## Bushytailed (Aug 22, 2015)

Hello, this is my first post as it's really the only time I've thought to. 
I absolutely love small mammals as pets and generally fall in love with them as I walk past them in pet shops or see my friend's pets. Recently, my pet ferret died about 2 months ago and after grieving, am wanting to give another small pet a home.

I was addicted to the idea of fancy rats but my mum hates them and says I can't have rats. TT-TT I still really want a furry companion however.

I like interactive and sort of affectionate pets but I don't really connect with most of the normal pets like guinea pigs, rabbits or hamsters so I started looking at exotic pets. 

My mum agrees to anything cute within a reasonable price range. I've been thinking Pygmy hedgehogs, sugar gliders or even a fox if I can find one in the UK.
Any ideas or such?

A bit of info: I go to secondary school so would not be in the house for 7 hours a day so am most active on evenings and nights. Nocturnal animals are fine. I have lots of free time and my grades are fine so I won't leave the poor thing by them self. 

P.S. I'm aware of all the requirements and cons to the pets and exotics yet I am ready to take responsibility for one. I would of course research them before I even thought of getting one.

Thanks in advance! ^w^


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Soooooo .... What about a snake ?




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## foofighter2016 (Jul 3, 2016)

short tailed opposum?

a gopher/ richardsons ground squirrel ?

sugar gliders ? 

a reptile . amazing animals  

certain lizards can be very interactive and friendly


----------



## Bushytailed (Aug 22, 2015)

I would get a snake or skink but my sister is scared of them. 
I mean that's not the bad thing, maybe that's a pro XD. My mum said no to snakes though, I think my family just doesn't like them.
As a HP Slytherin fan and just general lover of dragon like things, I'm disappointed. *silently weeping for the coolness of reptiles*

I'm thinking sugar gliders at the moment because they are really cute and you can form a bond and interact with them. I'll continue research but keep the suggestions coming.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Bushytailed said:


> I would get a snake or skink but my sister is scared of them.
> I mean that's not the bad thing, maybe that's a pro XD. My mum said no to snakes though, I think my family just doesn't like them.
> As a HP Slytherin fan and just general lover of dragon like things, I'm disappointed. *silently weeping for the coolness of reptiles*
> 
> I'm thinking sugar gliders at the moment because they are really cute and you can form a bond and interact with them. I'll continue research but keep the suggestions coming.




That's a shame ... I'd take them to the local reptile store and let them hold a Royal Python for 5 minutes - you'd come away with one each 


It's just you sound as though you're a bit like me with an interest in the out of the ordinary .. a snake fits that bill for most people  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bushytailed (Aug 22, 2015)

I would like a snake to be honest. I'm thinking of getting one when I move out so I'll just continue researching them for now. 
You can never have too much info on your pets. 

I think I'd like a leucistic ball python or a Mexican black kingsnake. 
I have to agree that I really like unusual pets. I feel like I'd be bored with a hamster or guinea pig. (Plus I still have trauma from being bitten by my friend's guinea pig so nope...).XD
My mum has agreed to sugar gliders or fennecs strangely. Probably by the end when I decide, she would wish she just let me get some fancy rats.


----------



## bigbadbubbage (Jan 24, 2018)

Azara's agouti?


----------



## foofighter2016 (Jul 3, 2016)

Defo vote for the snake here. i mean the other stuff maybe too but getting a snake is such an interesting pet . Just keep reearching loads on species and variants and get what you really want, so you keep for long term . 

so much to choose from , check out grey banded kingsnakes too


----------



## Bushytailed (Aug 22, 2015)

I've decided to get a snake in the future and my mum is adamant that I'm not getting one anytime soon. TT^TT 
I'm still not sure on what to get at the moment though, I asked my mum to search as well since the majority of the species I'd like, when asked, she'll just look at me like I'm insane. XD


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Bushytailed said:


> My mum has agreed to sugar gliders or fennecs strangely. Probably by the end when I decide, she would wish she just let me get some fancy rats.


Sugar gliders have very specific needs (like most exotic pets), but they have to have a large cage or upright viv with a decent heightl, so need a bit of space and a very specific diet which can work out expensive - it's not just a case of buying them fruit and sticking it in the cage. There's a great Suggie page on Facebook that covers diet, housing, help and advice, so if you're seriously thinking about it then you could do worse than joining it and doing your research there? https://www.facebook.com/groups/5796568935/ A fennec might be hard to come by.

It's a shame your mum wont let you have rats cos they're trainable and affectionate and are the most brilliant and underrated pet.


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

feorag said:


> It's a shame your mum wont let you have rats cos they're trainable and affectionate and are the most brilliant and underrated pet.


I second this :2thumb:
I have 9 rats and they’re surprisingly affectionate and intelligent, you can teach them various tricks and to come when called plus they’re straight forward to care for and endless energy and fun


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

You're right Marcia - they are incredibly entertaining and if you buy from a good breeder who handles them a lot, they are very interactive with you. They are just so rewarding 

It's such a shame that so many people have intransigent ideas that they are dirty - nothing is further from the truth. They are such clean animals, always washing themselves and so easy to train to use a litter tray, which means smells can be kept to a minimum. I had 4 rats in my living room and they never made a smell. I changed their litter tray every 3-4 days and only did a full cage clean out every 2 weeks, so pretty easy maintenance too.


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

feorag said:


> You're right Marcia - they are incredibly entertaining and if you buy from a good breeder who handles them a lot, they are very interactive with you. They are just so rewarding
> 
> It's such a shame that so many people have intransigent ideas that they are dirty - nothing is further from the truth. They are such clean animals, always washing themselves and so easy to train to use a litter tray, which means smells can be kept to a minimum. I had 4 rats in my living room and they never made a smell. I changed their litter tray every 3-4 days and only did a full cage clean out every 2 weeks, so pretty easy maintenance too.


Yep, exactly that. I swear they wash themselves more than my cats used to. Plus they come in a variety of colours, coat patterns and you have the choice of top ears or dumbo


----------

